# Oconee Cty AC, SC #14337 4mo Old GSD Puppy



## crankybeef (Jul 24, 2008)

<span style="color: #FF0000">PLEASE CROSSPOST WIDELY


Please help this overcrowded shelter!
Oconee County Animal Control is rescue friendly.
Please save one today!
Oconee County Animal Control
321 Camp Road
Walhalla , SC 29691
864-638-8798
Hours of Operation:
Monday-Friday
10am to 5PM
[email protected]
[email protected]
WE ARE MOVING SOON, PLEASE ADOPT OR RESCUE TODAY!!!

DUE TO HIGH VOLUME OF INTEREST AND LOW SPACE AVAILABILITY, WE CAN NOT HOLD ANIMALS, WE WORK ON A FIRST COME FIRST SERVE BASIS….PLEASE DO NOT ASK US TO HOLD DOGS, YOU ARE WELCOME TO CALL BEFORE YOU COME TO SEE IF THE DOG IS STILL AVAILABLE.</span> http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/...petid=10228241

http://www.oconeepets.com/










SHERIFF ID#14337 4 MONTH OLD GERMAN SHEPARD—FOSTERED
sheriff is a sweet boy that needs a great home. He is a little timid but has really come out since being here at the shelter. Please save him!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Walhalla is right over the Georgia line in South Carolina. It's not far at all from I-85 and Lake Hartwell.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Poor little baby! Bump!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

When I clicked the link it says page not found?


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

Try this link:
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12154518


He's such a cute little baby!!


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

I have been in contact with Wendy at the shelter. Sheriff is currently in foster care through the shelter - she will let us know if he does in fact need rescue, but as of right now he is NOT at the shelter.


----------

